# Camping Allowed? AI or OBX?



## YuJim (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in the Northen VA area and I believe the only places close to me that will allow driving on the beach are at Assateague Island and the OBX. 

Does either place allow camping overnight on the beach? Also, if I'm missing a place close (within 5 hours drive) from me, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

you cannot camp on the beach at hatteras ...
the only way you can camp on the beach at ai is with a truck camper ..
there is a campground on ai and a few at hatteras that are close enough to walk over the dunes and fish .


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

you can camp on AI with a truck camper... however a permit to drive on the beach must first be obtained at the park office... no extra fees to camp unless you stay at the campground.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You can not even get in the truck seat and get a nap. You will be ticked for camping. I know first hand.....


----------



## jcblackmon (Jul 21, 2010)

Camping on AI is allowed, you have to be "actively fishing" to stay on the beach..if not, you go to the bull pin for overnight camping..the permit prices vary depending on what you wat to do, just drive on the OSV area, fish overnight on the OSV or stay overnight in the bullpins. Passes are good for a year. You need a pass to get into the Federal Park and the one for the OSV area.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Camping on AI is allowed, you have to be "actively fishing" to stay on the beach..if not, you go to the bull pin for overnight camping..


 to stay in the bullpen you must have a truck camper !
no tents 
no sleeping in your truck !
have to clarify , misinformation or incomplete info sucks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

To stay in the bullpen, you have to have a self "contained camper," meaning you have permanently attached black and grey tanks installed on the camper, as well as the Park Service issued ORV permit. Technically, a camper with a porta potty is not "self contained."


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Catch This said:


> To stay in the bullpen, you have to have a self "contained camper," meaning you have permanently attached black and grey tanks installed on the camper, as well as the Park Service issued ORV permit. Technically, a camper with a porta potty is not "self contained."


just out of curiosity ; have you had your camper "inspected" ??


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Never...but you do sign a statement giving the park service the right to inspect when you get your sticker.

I will also add that I have never seen a ranger "in" the bullpen. 

Now having typed this, I will probably be inspected on my next trip.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hummm..., ok 
when i got my permit in june , one of the papers i got sid something about having to have my camper 'inspected'..???
with a # to call to get it done .
i was just wondering , never had to have it done before ..


----------

